

Peter Shor's (Shor's Algorithm) Profile on the English Language Stackexchange - bglazer
http://english.stackexchange.com/users/5754/peter-shor

======
bglazer
It boggled my mind to see that Shor is an expert in English language and
history, in addition to being one of the more important computer scientists of
the century.

